# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهرکرد یا صنعتی شیراز ؟

## sadrahkm

سلام دوستان
رشته من ریاضی هست و میخوام رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر را انتخاب کنم 
به نظرتون دانشگاه صنعتی شیراز بهتره یا دانشگاه شهرکرد ؟ ( خودم اصفهان هستم )
ایا صنعتی شیراز واقعا ارزش این همه راه رو داره ؟

----------


## MrShafiee

بنظرم شیراز بهتر باشه ولی بازم بپرس من خودم بچه شیرازم

----------


## Merlin021

*قطعا شیراز*

----------


## sadrahkm

> *قطعا شیراز*


خوده دانشگاه شیراز نه ها !
صنعتی شیراز .
ارزش این همه راه رفت و برگشت این چیزا رو داره ؟

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sadrahkm


خوده دانشگاه شیراز نه ها !
صنعتی شیراز .
ارزش این همه راه رفت و برگشت این چیزا رو داره ؟


بله میدونم صنعتی رو میگید به نظر من که آره از شهرکرد خیلی بهتره*

----------

